# Gettysburg National Military Park grows by 95 acres.



## Chopstick (Mar 31, 2011)

This is very exciting news for the preservationist folks..as well as the rest of us.

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/11087/1135268-455.stm



> GETTYSBURG, Pa. -- A 95-acre parcel has been added to Gettysburg National Military Park, capping nearly two decades of efforts to acquire the property, according to Interior Secretary Ken Salazar.
> What most recently had been a nine-hole golf course at the former Gettysburg Country Club will now be known by its historical name -- the Emanuel Harman Farm. Major fighting occurred there July 1, 1863, the first day of the Battle of Gettysburg, the bloodiest battle of the Civil War and a key victory for the Union forces.
> The golf course will be removed and the land restored to its original 1863 condition.
> "Gettysburg will always have a sacred place in America's heritage for the pivotal role it played in our nation's history and for the enormity of the sacrifice that took place here," Mr. Salazar said Friday during a visit to the central Pennsylvania park. With the latest acquisition, "we are able to include another important chapter in the story that helped shape our country."
> ...


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Excellent, considering folks wanted to build a theme park near there a few years ago.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 31, 2011)

And another Walmart.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 31, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> Excellent, considering folks wanted to build a theme park near there a few years ago.





Chopstick said:


> And another Walmart.



They are one and the same aren't they?  I avoid both as best I can.   I like roller coasters, hate crowds.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 31, 2011)

x SF med said:


> They are one and the same aren't they? I avoid both as best I can. I like roller coasters, hate crowds.



I don't get nauseous when I ride the roller coaster...


----------



## policemedic (Mar 31, 2011)

I love Gettysburg, and I'm glad they made the right call on this one.  I'll be out there as soon as I put a new battery and brakes on the wheel.


----------



## pardus (Mar 31, 2011)

Good news.
Ive been there a couple of times, It is a great battlefield.


----------



## AWP (Mar 31, 2011)

Good deal.

I hope to make my second trip this summer, my last was a little over 20 years ago.


----------

